# Ok, lets face it... getting old sucks!



## 682bear (Jun 1, 2020)

For years, I have always hand sharpened drill bits... everytime I read something about these 'Drill Doctors' I think to myself "I guess thats pretty neat, but I just don't have any use for one because I can sharpen drills by hand".

Well... a couple of weeks ago, I was drilling some brackets on my mill and managed to dull my drill, so I cranked up the bench grinder and went to trying to sharpen it.

After a few minutes, I was forced to admit to myself that my eyes just don't work like they used to. I managed to get it sharpened well enough to finish my brackets, but not as well as I would have liked.

So, last week a new Drill Doctor 750X showed up at the house...

This is a very neat piece of equipment! I had never used one before, but it turned out to be very easy to use. 

Yes, getting old sucks, but I suppose its better than the alternative...

-Bear


----------



## mikey (Jun 1, 2020)

Amen to that! I own a DD for the same reason.


----------



## Mike_Mac (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes, getting old definitely sucks! Since retiring 15-years I have greatly enjoyed myself with old cars and motorcycles. About 10 or 12-years ago I was diagnosed with chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD). Up until last September, I found I could work around the problem and work in my workshop/garage in the mornings and write reports on the work I was doing, on a couple of forums, to help others, and to keep me amused. In the last couple of years, I got increasingly more into machining and have had a pleasant time learning about machining on my lathes and mill on this forum. 

At the end of last September I was taken into hospital after waking up at 2am in the morning not able to breath and the sweat pouring off me. Since then I have had two more short hospital stays. After attempting to venture out to the workshop on numerous occasions, in an attempt to do some ‘proper’ work, since my last visit to hospital, and speaking with my medical practitioners, it looks as if I am ‘flogging a dead horse’. My breathing is just not up to doing any actual work anymore. The COPD is not going to get any better, I now have had to come to the realisation, that my messing about with cars, motorcycles and machines is over. I will have to try and find something else to keep me amused and the old brain active.

To date, I am just managing to keep myself amused with reading others posts, but I feel I need to get my teeth into something more productive. *Anybody got any sensible suggestions?* I am sure there are many others who may have had, or have, the same quandary.


----------



## Alcap (Jun 1, 2020)

A few things for me is as a fleet mechanic going from a shop that had mostly medium duty trucks to one with only a few with mostly F250-550 size I'm not working with heavy components as once was , also 7 years older isn't helping but I sure feel weak when trying to lift move compared how I once was . I'm going to have to get better glasses for close-up work , I wear bifocals and  anymore if I'm so grinding a drill bit I find myself looking UNDER THE GLASSES !! Not very safe . Mike Mac not sure what you meant of " more productive " teaching or mentoring  kids be something that would interest you ?


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 1, 2020)

Read my avatar: "I will never regret getting old, because I know too many people who never had that privilege". 

Just saying...   
Ted


----------



## projectnut (Jun 1, 2020)

Technical Ted said:


> Read my avatar: "I will never regret getting old, because I know too many people who never had that privilege".
> 
> Just saying...
> Ted



I totally agree.  Every morning I wake up I think to myself "One more day to be enjoyed".  My father died at 54 of a heart attack and one brother passed away at 60.  So far I've managed to stay vertical  17 years longer than my father, and 11 years longer than my brother.  Parts are getting old, joints are wearing out, and the heart isn't what it used to be.  I don't move as fast, and can't carry as much weight, but I still wake up to enjoy the sun.

Not that many years ago projects were larger and often more complex.  I built an end loader from scratch that weighed in at a little over 4,400 lbs., remodeled the family cottage, and did endless yard work for the relatives.  Those days are gone, but not forgotten.  I still love to build things even though they're smaller and it takes longer to get them done.  I currently have at least half a dozen projects in various stages of design and completion.  I work on them as time and energy allows.  Sometimes I work 12 hours a day.  Other times they sit for days and even weeks because I either don't have the interest or energy to pursue them.

The shop, projects in progress, and potential new projects help me keep a positive outlook.  I find myself continually thinking of ways to solve problems and build new things.  I may not be able to move as fast, or work as hard as I did in my youth, but I still enjoy time in the shop regardless of when the projects are completed.


----------



## derfatdutchman (Jun 1, 2020)

I understand, I have a form of macular degeneration in one eye. I find I need more light and my optivisor has become my new friend.


----------



## higgite (Jun 1, 2020)

I've known that getting old sucks and ain't for sissies for about 10 years now. It took me 65 years to learn that on my own, but I've always been a little slow on the uptake.

Tom


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jun 1, 2020)

projectnut said:


> I totally agree.  Every morning I wake up I think to myself "One more day to be enjoyed".  My father died at 54 of a heart attack and one brother passed away at 60.  So far I've managed to stay vertical  17 years longer than my father, and 11 years longer than my brother.  Parts are getting old, joints are wearing out, and the heart isn't what it used to be.  I don't move as fast, and can't carry as much weight, but I still wake up to enjoy the sun.
> 
> Not that many years ago projects were larger and often more complex.  I built an end loader from scratch that weighed in at a little over 4,400 lbs., remodeled the family cottage, and did endless yard work for the relatives.  Those days are gone, but not forgotten.  I still love to build things even though they're smaller and it takes longer to get them done.  I currently have at least half a dozen projects in various stages of design and completion.  I work on them as time and energy allows.  Sometimes I work 12 hours a day.  Other times they sit for days and even weeks because I either don't have the interest or energy to pursue them.
> 
> The shop, projects in progress, and potential new projects help me keep a positive outlook.  I find myself continually thinking of ways to solve problems and build new things.  I may not be able to move as fast, or work as hard as I did in my youth, but I still enjoy time in the shop regardless of when the projects are completed.


How true, I like when all these young people say they where retired and I tell them that in most cases that goes along with being much older and slower, I always thought of retirement as being retired and being just I was at 45 BUT that is not the case. I am just as busy if not more but some of that is that I can't work as hard or fast as I use to. I am having fun and love my little machine shop and have gotten some larger equipment to same me and my back. ALL IS GOOD.


----------



## WCraig (Jun 1, 2020)

Mike_Mac said:


> ... About 10 or 12-years ago I was diagnosed with chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD). ...
> 
> To date, I am just managing to keep myself amused with reading others posts, but I feel I need to get my teeth into something more productive. *Anybody got any sensible suggestions?* I am sure there are many others who may have had, or have, the same quandary.


What about something like wood carving or metal engraving?  Something where you can work seated at a bench.  (I presume you're dragging around supplemental oxygen?)  Clock or watch repair?  

Craig


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 1, 2020)

Mike_Mac said:


> Yes, getting old definitely sucks! Since retiring 15-years I have greatly enjoyed myself with old cars and motorcycles. About 10 or 12-years ago I was diagnosed with chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD). Up until last September, I found I could work around the problem and work in my workshop/garage in the mornings and write reports on the work I was doing, on a couple of forums, to help others, and to keep me amused. In the last couple of years, I got increasingly more into machining and have had a pleasant time learning about machining on my lathes and mill on this forum.
> 
> At the end of last September I was taken into hospital after waking up at 2am in the morning not able to breath and the sweat pouring off me. Since then I have had two more short hospital stays. After attempting to venture out to the workshop on numerous occasions, in an attempt to do some ‘proper’ work, since my last visit to hospital, and speaking with my medical practitioners, it looks as if I am ‘flogging a dead horse’. My breathing is just not up to doing any actual work anymore. The COPD is not going to get any better, I now have had to come to the realisation, that my messing about with cars, motorcycles and machines is over. I will have to try and find something else to keep me amused and the old brain active.
> 
> To date, I am just managing to keep myself amused with reading others posts, but I feel I need to get my teeth into something more productive. *Anybody got any sensible suggestions?* I am sure there are many others who may have had, or have, the same quandary.



Here's a thought if you like working on a PC... download a copy of Fusion 360 and learn some CAD. I love using CAD... you can create virtual machines, etc.. Learning new things as we get older is always important for our brains to function. There are many, many tutorials on-line to help you learn. And please, never think you're too old to learn something new!

Ted


----------



## Mike_Mac (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks to you all for your comments. 

The quotes; "I will never regret getting old, because I know too many people who never had that privilege" and "One more day to be enjoyed", are very much appreciated, you have perked me up and given me something to think about.  I think I was getting rather frustrated, especially as I recently treated myself to a Bridgeport turret mill, since it arrived I have not been able to use it, except with my wife's help.




Here is Jane helping to make a handle for a threaded closer that I had recently made to stop the threaded locking ring for the chucks rattling on my old Woodhouse and Mitchell lathe when using 5C collets.

To explain better here is a photo.




I made it out of an old BMW 2002 brake rotor. 

Luckily, I am not on oxygen as yet, and yes, teaching or mentoring kids could be something that would interest me. I live in a rural area of Norfolk, England, and there are not many youngsters the slightest bit interested in the the sort of stuff I do.

Craig, thanks for your suggestions. Somewhere I can work seated at a bench. I have never been very good with small fiddly jobs, so I don't think clock or watch repair would suit me? Perhaps now I am older and slower I may have more patience?

Thanks again for all your posts, comments and suggestions.

Here are a couple of links to some of the stuff I have been doing since I retired.



			https://www.v8register.net/profileV8RebuildMacartney.htm
		










						REPORTS ON A 1914 HUMBERETTE RESTORATION
					

Rebuild Report No. 1 on a 1914 Humberette 3rd August 2018 Hi, I am an old vehicle enthusiast from Norfolk, England ('old' in both senses of the word!). I have recently joined the AACA forum and thought I would record the restoration of my new project for any interested parties to follow. Last yea...




					forums.aaca.org


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes getting old sucks, but as some one has already said the only option is worse, so we just have to get on with it. I need help lifting things. The eyesight is fading but don't quite need glasses yet, as long as I can get some bright light on it. But my biggest problem is I just don't seem to have the enthusiasm any more.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 1, 2020)

Technical Ted said:


> Here's a thought if you like working on a PC... download a copy of Fusion 360 and learn some CAD. I love using CAD... you can create virtual machines, etc.. Learning new things as we get older is always important for our brains to function. There are many, many tutorials on-line to help you learn. And please, never think you're too old to learn something new!
> 
> Ted




Ted, I acquired a copy of fusion 360 about a year ago, but just don't know where to start, I came to computers rather late in life and I Just don't have any confidence with them.

Bob


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 1, 2020)

I dropped a screwdriver on the floor and it rolled under a work bench, my first thought was when are the grandkids coming to visit, asked the wife, then went and got another screwdriver. Three days later the youngest grandson (13) retrieved the rogue screwdriver from under the work bench. As I get older the floor seems to be getting further down, than it was before.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 1, 2020)

At 75 years,the floor may be further down, but once I'm down there it is a LOT further up.


----------



## nnam (Jun 1, 2020)

I love grinding drill bit, just due to the fact that a bit looks so much like new, and doesn't cut well, I just grind them, and it cuts super nice.  Not only that, with several boxes of bad drill bits, bought cheaply, now are good source.  But the fun is not stopping there.  It's that I didn't do it properly and still get good result.  I just grind them.  I bought an angle protractor, or whatever you call it, but I barely take them out.  I just eye ball it, almost equal, good.  I know, the hole is not going to have good size, and that's wrong.  But that's the beauty of it, it's so wrong, but it works better than something look like new, and I meant it, the bit looks new on the edge and the sides.  I don't know if I used it much or at all.  It looks like the relief angle is what cut well.

Talking about that, I have a tap bit and a die, that I am 100% sure the die is new and the tap looks new, since it's an odd size, 7/16-20, that I never used before (bought new in a box). I just couldn't cut the thread, even aluminum. So I bought another one and cut very well. It didn't look like anything wrong. Must be the angle or something. Just low quality defective manufacturing.

On the old age, I am not sure if it's because I am getting old, but teaching my kids playing piano, also mean teach myself doing that. I learned real quick, play several songs no problem. A few weeks later, I don't know a thing about it. Just completely wiped out.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 1, 2020)

My vision reality hit at about 40.  I tore my pants at work and tried to thread a needle in the men's room to sew them up.  It ended up being another case of a blind squirrel finding a nut as I couldn't see the eye of the needle.  Tried feeding the thread a whole bunch of times before I lucked out.  Then I started catching myself peeking over my glasses at the drill press to see if the spinning bit was on the center punched spot.  At that point I pulled my head out of my butt and acknowledged that bifocals were way past due.  No question of "manhood", natural progression of age.


Bruce

p.s.  Here's my desk at work.  I have an optivisor just in case my pants split again.  Have taken measures there too, acknowledged that 34 waist pants fit better than 32.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 1, 2020)

The bummer is when you realize your machines are wearing out a lot slower than you are
-M


----------



## projectnut (Jun 1, 2020)

BGHansen said:


> *My vision reality hit at about 40*.  I tore my pants at work and tried to thread a needle in the men's room to sew them up.  It ended up being another case of a blind squirrel finding a nut as I couldn't see the eye of the needle.  Tried feeding the thread a whole bunch of times before I lucked out.  Then I started catching myself peeking over my glasses at the drill press to see if the spinning bit was on the center punched spot.  At that point I pulled my head out of my butt and acknowledged that bifocals were way past due.  No question of "manhood", natural progression of again.
> 
> 
> Bruce



I guess this is one time I was ahead of the game.  My eyesight never was all that good.  At 8 years old we had to take a vision test at school.  When the nurse asked me to read the second line my response was "what second line?"  It took about a week to get an appointment at the local optometrist for a more thorough test.  Not the best experience in the world.  I think I heard the optometrist tell my mother that he thought I met the parameters of being classified as "legally blind".

No matter, I did get glasses and the world was a much more detailed place than I ever saw before.  The other kids made fun of me, but at least now I could see who was doing it and I could plan revenge accordingly.  As time went on my eyes didn't improve, but the quality of the glasses did exponentially.  I could see everything (including some things I didn't need to see) at close range and at a distance with my new blended bifocals.  All was well for another 50+ years.

In more recent times things are getting a bit harder to see at a distance, and even my close in vision isn't as good as I like.  I can still read all the gauges, dials, and other controls well enough, it's the things like Bruce's example of threading the needle that give me problems.  To resolve the problem of sharpening the teeny wienee drills I purchased a Black Diamond drill grinder.  Now I can do anything from a #62 to a 3/4" bit in a matter of seconds. 
All is well on that front, I just can't remember where I put the drill bits.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 1, 2020)

Your shop is way too neat and clean!


markba633csi said:


> The bummer is when you realize your machines are wearing out a lot slower than you are
> -M


Think, 'tho, how many people have enjoyed your machines before you came along and how many more will take pleasure in them when the time comes ---


----------



## Aukai (Jun 1, 2020)

Mike, not sure if it's possible for you, but check with your doctor to see if there is something you can do to help your exercise tolerance. You may be able to build back up some reserve, like just walking to the curb, and back. I am heading down your road too, but not "bad" yet. In the 70s the fire service was still known as"smoke eaters", before I started working on the ambulance side. I'm sure you may have researched it, but here is a link.
https://www.verywellhealth.com/understanding-exercise-tolerance-914887


----------



## silence dogood (Jun 1, 2020)

Getting old for me was like getting kicked by a horse.  Ten years ago, I was seeing the doc at the VA. Whatever he did, it didn't seem to work.  Then one day I woke up in the hospital out of a three day coma.  Turned out my glucose index was over 1100, should had been  be 100 and though a careful regiment is now.   Every day now I must give myself four shots of insulin.  At the time, it may have been stupid, but I bought myself a lathe and later a mill.  Not much later I found out about this site. Making things has given me purpose and much pleasure..  A couple of problems.  I wear bifocals. So before turning on a machine, I make sure I know exactly what I am going to do, how, and where my hands are.  The other is if I'm not feeling right, check my blood sugar.  If it is not right, take care of it, and do something else for a while.   Sorry that I ramble on.  It is just that getting old means that one definitely needs to develop patience and persistence. Other then that, it doesn't seem much of a big deal.


----------



## Larry$ (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes, getting old sucks, but I suppose its better than the alternative...

-Bear
[/QUOTE]
Tell me about it, I'm 77+. I set up a small machining area to stay active. Sometimes it over loads my brain. My Vision was failing due to cataracts. Had the surgery where they replace your lenses with plastic. I opted for the more expensive ones that allow your natural eye muscles to adjust the lens focal length. I've now had them for 1 1/2 yr. They work really well. No glasses needed. I can now read the verniers. The first optical place I went to told me I was not suited to the self adjust type because I was diabetic and had scars on my eyes. I went to a different place and they said no problem.  

Being diabetic for over a 1/4 of a century has taken it's toll. I've been scraped off the floor several times. It is a constant challenge to maintain. 

A long time ago I had bought a drill doctor for my employees. Works OK. I normally sharpened by eye, until I couldn't see. I now have a tool and cutter grinder that I use for all sorts of sharpening, including drills, of any size or type.


----------



## Forty Niner (Jun 1, 2020)

This thread just hit home with me.   So many of your experiences are so familiar to me.  I am retired (12 years now) from a very enjoyable career in rotating equipment.  Since retiring, I took up the hobby of collecting and repairing my own antique mechanical clocks.  Good news is that my understanding of machinery is right at home with these little machines.  They can be worked on in the house and the little machine work required is done in my tiny garage shop.   The bad news is that my declining eyesight poses a problem.  I have all sorts of magnification to address the problem, but one of these days I will have to submit myself to the surgeon for cataract surgery.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 1, 2020)

Downunder Bob said:


> Ted, I acquired a copy of fusion 360 about a year ago, but just don't know where to start, I came to computers rather late in life and I Just don't have any confidence with them.
> 
> Bob



I always suggest that people just beginning to learn Fusion go to YouTube and search for "Fusion 360 beginner tutorial" and you will find many, many ones to watch. Watch a few of them and go through their examples. I would suggest starting with learning how to sketch, because it all starts with sketches. Watch the video all the way through and then go back through it a second time and re-create what is being taught, step by step, on your PC using Fusion. Pause the video and jump back and forth as needed, replaying the video as many times as necessary. Hey, there's no hurry!   

Once you get some of the basic concepts down you will surprise yourself on how fast you start picking things up... It might take a few different videos and attempts, but the learning process will add several years to your brain power! 

Also, there are several experienced users here on this list what will be more than happy to help you with questions.

Ted


----------



## royesses (Jun 2, 2020)

silence dogood said:


> Getting old for me was like getting kicked by a horse.  Ten years ago, I was seeing the doc at the VA. Whatever he did, it didn't seem to work.  Then one day I woke up in the hospital out of a three day coma.  Turned out my glucose index was over 1100, should had been  be 100 and though a careful regiment is now.   Every day now I must give myself four shots of insulin.  At the time, it may have been stupid, but I bought myself a lathe and later a mill.  Not much later I found out about this site. Making things has given me purpose and much pleasure..  A couple of problems.  I wear bifocals. So before turning on a machine, I make sure I know exactly what I am going to do, how, and where my hands are.  The other is if I'm not feeling right, check my blood sugar.  If it is not right, take care of it, and do something else for a while.   Sorry that I ramble on.  It is just that getting old means that one definitely needs to develop patience and persistence. Other then that, it doesn't seem much of a big deal.



Last year my Cardiologist called and said I have diabetes. My fasting glucose was 225. I went on a keto diet, lost 50 pounds and my blood glucose is now in the normal range. I just can't eat any sugar or carbs. That is not easy for an Italian who loves to make spaghetti, meatballs sausage and brachioles. No bread or cake or most fruits. But I was getting periods of loosing my vision so I'd much rather have my sight. I recommend everyone over 45 to get a glucose meter and check their blood glucose level frequently. High glucose causes heart failure, coronary artery disease, kidney failure. liver failure, pancreas failure and a long list of other serious problems including blindness. Stop it before you get these problems. It was many years ago that I was told agent orange causes type 2 diabetes, but I thought not me. Boy was I wrong. Insulin resistance is the most common cause but if not corrected it can cause you to not be able to use insulin. 

Roy


----------



## Aukai (Jun 2, 2020)

Good call Roy, a morning fasting blood sugar is important to monitor, it is 80-100 mg% when we are near normal(younger)


----------



## Tim9 (Jun 2, 2020)

Yep....much better than the alternative. Just find a workaround. And remember, that there’s always someone who has it much, much worse. The glass is half full ladies and gents.
Eyes hit me at 50. Just have at least 10 pairs of reading safety glasses from McMaster. They are great reading/safety glasses.
   And....like I said....someone has it worse. Self pity is a useless emotion in my opinion. Doesn’t do anything but feed on itself. All of my younger years depression originated when I started to feel sorry for myself. Just a bad useless emotion.
   FWIW....I turned wrenches most of my life but got hurt when I was 37. Took years of rehab to get some sort of normalcy. And I always am super grateful that I’m not as bad off as I was right after I got hurt. Trust me....it can always be worse.

anyway.....no one said life would be easy. That said....I stumbled upon this hobby because it became obvious about 15 years of my injury that working on cars was just too hard. Yet I could stand in front of a lathe or mill without too much problems.

     And I just love this stuff. It’s all good. And yes....I have a stool and a small chair....Because it just makes life easier. If we can’t do something like we used to....or as easy as we used to....we just need a work around. The glass is half full in my opinion.


----------



## Mike_Mac (Jun 2, 2020)

Technical Ted said:


> Here's a thought if you like working on a PC... download a copy of Fusion 360 and learn some CAD.



Thanks Ted, I have just visited the site and registered. Looked at the first two videos to get me to started in trying to learn how to use this programme, it should keep me amused for quite a while! Mike


----------



## Mike_Mac (Jun 2, 2020)

WOW - yet again. This morning I had just planned on answering Ted's suggestion. After posting my comment to Ted, I scrolled down to see so many comments and suggestions, which as yet, I have not read in detail. Thank you so much for all your help and suggestions, they have cheered me up no end. I will reply in more detail, hopefully to each one of you over the next few days. Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## HarryJM (Jun 2, 2020)

Yea I try to age as gracefully as I can, while trying to remember how to work without hurting myself.


----------



## fixit (Jun 2, 2020)

WOW! I'm 78, & work in my shop every day, my health is good, I only take one scrip med for thyroid. I donate platelets every 3 weeks ( 23 gallons to date) and never been in the hospital except for day visits for testing. I am so very lucky. everyone in the neighborhood depends on me for repairs & I keep two lawn services running. I also take care of my 2 acres & three other lawns for widowed friends. I don't know what the secret is but I am so happy to be here. I do take a few Tylenol for arthritis in my wrist.


----------



## Tim9 (Jun 3, 2020)

_I don't know what the secret is but I am so happy to be here. I do take a few Tylenol for arthritis in my wrist._

My first guess.....you’ve got great genetics. In my opinion genetics plays a big roll.

even though I have been injured through bad behavior on my part.....I too am fortunate to have fairly good genetics. I say this because I’ve lost a few good friends....some by accidents....others environment ( asbestos working as longshoremen)...and others just because of genetics. 

  It’s all a crapshoot......enjoy the half full glass while we can.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 3, 2020)

projectnut said:


> I totally agree. Every morning I wake up I think to myself "One more day to be enjoyed". My father died at 54 of a heart attack and one brother passed away at 60.



My dad died at 42 yoa 52 years ago , my brother at 43 20 some years ago . I'm 61 now . My lifestyle isn't the healthiest by any means . My eyesight sucks and my bones hurt , but it does beat the alternative .


----------



## Mike_Mac (Jun 3, 2020)

Technical Ted said:


> Here's a thought if you like working on a PC... download a copy of Fusion 360 and learn some CAD



Ted, after 3-days of trying trying to download the Fusion 360 programme and looking at three beginners YouTube videos I have managed to just get started this afternoon with following the first video. Many thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## middle.road (Jun 3, 2020)

For the eye sight magnification I ditched the old style hoodie visor ones and rolled my own.
Got the cheesy ones off of eBay that had a headband that didn't hold, but they do come with 4 or 5 lenses which are easily changed out as needs dictate.
Cut them up and mounted them to a decent ball cap. I keep one in the house and another in the shop.
They have worked out great and the FOV is much larger than with the hood kind.

...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
....


----------



## savarin (Jun 3, 2020)

The older I get the better I was


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 3, 2020)

savarin said:


> The older I get the better I was



I knew a machinist turned estimator , that's exactly what I always told him .


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 3, 2020)

I’m adopted, so I know little to none of the actual family medical history, so every day is a bonus at this point


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 4, 2020)

Mike_Mac said:


> Ted, after 3-days of trying trying to download the Fusion 360 programme and looking at three beginners YouTube videos I have managed to just get started this afternoon with following the first video. Many thanks for your suggestion.



Awesome! That's great to hear. When I was first learning it, and even sometimes now when designing things, you'll need to exercise your patience and stick with it! It can get frustrating when you are trying to do something that seems so simple and things just don't work the way you think they should. 

There's always a reason and sometimes a very simple one. 

Stick with it! You can do it!

Have fun!
Ted


----------



## Mike_Mac (Jun 4, 2020)

Ted, many thanks for your encouragement. I will try and learn a bit each day. I find that I can only take in a certain amount of information at 'one sitting'. Computer programmes do annoy me sometimes when you get used to how a programme works and then the company does an update and you have to get used to it all over again. Sometimes I find Adobe Illustrator and Excel spreadsheets frustrating when you have done something in the past, know you can do it and now can't remember how the hell you did it. Mike


----------



## Mr.Miz (Jun 4, 2020)

3d Printing? Just started this myself and after the initial setup it's a lot of fun. Initial cost minimal compared to machining, but you can crank out a load of useful parts just by downloading things off the internet and you don't need to do a lot of CAD drawing.

If your already good at CAD drawing then you can create files of people like me that are still not so great in the programs. I think a lot of experienced machinist could be a HUGE help with this kind of thing and you can sell your drawings on the web.

I think 3d printing is a really really good transition from shop to in home shop work.



Mike_Mac said:


> Yes, getting old definitely sucks! Since retiring 15-years I have greatly enjoyed myself with old cars and motorcycles. About 10 or 12-years ago I was diagnosed with chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD). Up until last September, I found I could work around the problem and work in my workshop/garage in the mornings and write reports on the work I was doing, on a couple of forums, to help others, and to keep me amused. In the last couple of years, I got increasingly more into machining and have had a pleasant time learning about machining on my lathes and mill on this forum.
> 
> At the end of last September I was taken into hospital after waking up at 2am in the morning not able to breath and the sweat pouring off me. Since then I have had two more short hospital stays. After attempting to venture out to the workshop on numerous occasions, in an attempt to do some ‘proper’ work, since my last visit to hospital, and speaking with my medical practitioners, it looks as if I am ‘flogging a dead horse’. My breathing is just not up to doing any actual work anymore. The COPD is not going to get any better, I now have had to come to the realisation, that my messing about with cars, motorcycles and machines is over. I will have to try and find something else to keep me amused and the old brain active.
> 
> To date, I am just managing to keep myself amused with reading others posts, but I feel I need to get my teeth into something more productive. *Anybody got any sensible suggestions?* I am sure there are many others who may have had, or have, the same quandary.


----------



## projectnut (Jun 4, 2020)

Mr.Miz said:


> 3d Printing? Just started this myself and after the initial setup it's a lot of fun. Initial cost minimal compared to machining, but you can crank out a load of useful parts just by downloading things off the internet and you don't need to do a lot of CAD drawing.
> 
> If your already good at CAD drawing then you can create files of people like me that are still not so great in the programs. I think a lot of experienced machinist could be a HUGE help with this kind of thing and you can sell your drawings on the web.
> 
> I think 3d printing is a really really good transition from shop to in home shop work.



I'm betting 3D printing will overtake standard machining within the next 10 to 15 years.  It seems to me it's a lot more economical and efficient than creating the bulk stock in hundreds if not thousands of different shapes and formulas, then whittling it down to 1/2 or less the volume.  There's little or no scrap with 3D printing and you can make just about any shape imaginable.


----------



## Mr.Miz (Jun 4, 2020)

I agree. I think standard machining will be relegated to people like me that live in the middle of no where and it still makes sense to make a part for a specific application. Like a "quick" fix for a tractor, trailer, or something really random that the "masses" won't ever use. It won't ever go away there will decline. Additive manufacturing does have it's benefits. However I think that standard machining knowledge and the people that can do this work will become more valuable than ever because of this. ESPECIALLY their knowledge!

Since this post is about "getting old sucks" and nobody disagrees with that. I want to point out to you old timers that you've NEVER been more valuable to us young stupid people than the present. Especially the present and all that includes.



projectnut said:


> I'm betting 3D printing will overtake standard machining within the next 10 to 15 years.  It seems to me it's a lot more economical and efficient than creating the bulk stock in hundreds if not thousands of different shapes and formulas, then whittling it down to 1/2 or less the volume.  There's little or no scrap with 3D printing and you can make just about any shape imaginable.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 4, 2020)

Mr.Miz said:


> Since this post is about "getting old sucks" and nobody disagrees with that. I want to point out to you old timers that you've NEVER been more valuable to us young stupid people than the present. Especially the present and all that includes.



Apparently you either know of or are part of a different group of youngsters, than I have a work. I’m tired of telling them constantly to put their phones away and work, they believe it’s their God given right to be able to text and check emails constantly. Half of them are afraid to get dirty or only want to do the computer side of the job, no actual manual labor. We went through roughly 50 kids, to get one that actually want to work, learn and better himself, the rest were hopeless bodies going through the motions, with the minimal amount of effort, until I either made live so miserable they quit or I got them fired. I’m not paid to baby sit, if that necessary, it going to cost ownership at least another $25K a year.


----------



## Mr.Miz (Jun 4, 2020)

I guess it depends on what age the cut off is for "youngsters", but yes I'm a little older than that. It also helps that I grew up on a feed lot where dirt and oil where the cleanest things I touched all day. Most kids now don't get hungry till there late twenties. It takes a lot of pain and suffering to get tired enough to stop caring what you get on your hands as long as their is food on the table. I'm not smart enough to know the fix but I recognize the symptoms of lack of motivation.



Buffalo21 said:


> Apparently you either know of or are part of a different group of youngsters, than I have a work. I’m tired of tell them constantly to put their phones away and work, they believe it’s the God given right to be able to text and check emails constantly. Half of them are afraid to get dirty or only want to do the computer side of the job, no actual manual labor. We went through roughly 50 kids, to get one that actually want to work, learn and better himself, the rest were hopeless bodies going through the motions, with the minimal amount of effort, until I either made live so miserable they quit or I got them fired. I’m not paid to baby sit, if that necessary, it going to cost ownership at least another $25K a year.


----------



## mikey (Jun 4, 2020)

savarin said:


> The older I get the better I was



This has to be the quote of the year! Many of us are old enough to know that this is sooo true!!!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 4, 2020)

projectnut said:


> I'm betting 3D printing will overtake standard machining within the next 10 to 15 years. It seems to me it's a lot more economical and efficient than creating the bulk stock in hundreds if not thousands of different shapes and formulas, then whittling it down to 1/2 or less the volume. There's little or no scrap with 3D printing and you can make just about any shape imaginable




Back in the late 90s I was working as a model / prototype machinist in a top secret DOD lab . We were told this exact statement way back when . They designed and produced a tank tread which most likely would have taken our large crew weeks to produce  and the printer did it in 1 day . I see it everyday at this point . 

This , and the easy access to Chinese manufacturing ( and machinists never made the big bucks ) were the two three biggest reasons I left the full time machinist positions and went into more of a maintenance troubleshooting role . I still get to make parts , but my income isn't dependent on it .


----------

